# I need a band.



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Old or New fashion style band for a band stand. Any clue? 

Toad /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If memory serves, I got "The Lounge Lizards" either from Bridgemasters or Miniature Plant Kingdom. She sounds amazingly like Aretha Franklin! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

The gazebo was from a specialty store in Palm Springs.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Make one!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Lemax makes several musician figures in 1/32 scale. I have a trumpeter, bass drummer, tuba , bell ringer, accordian, bass fiddle, and fiddle figures. 

JimC.


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe that the band in tis picture is the one Jim is talking about. 








This 3 piece set came from A.C. Moore Crafts Store. I purchased this and several other products by Lemax, Inc for a christmas display. 
I am not sure it's want you are looking for, but its a start. 
Jeff 
Tallapoosa and Southern RR


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this one! 

http://www.prehm-modellbahn.de/ 

You should see it by scrolling down on the home page, or look under figures- figures diverse. 

Keith


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I could make it a beer fest!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a couple of sets of LBG German railway officials and performed major surgery on them. I think theres a picture on the gazebo page on the website.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

I found a band! 












Found a wagon!! 












And found this on another persons post but he never got back to me on where he got her, the beer gal!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/kiss.gif












Guess you figured it beer fest!!!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------

